# I'm looking for an rp partner.



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 25, 2020)

I like rps involving animal transformations, age regression mental, physical or both
mind change, mind switching, DC, a raised by animals scenario, human to part animal surgery
reincarnation, an rp from an animals point of view , or an au universe were animal and human roles are switched around,.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 25, 2020)

(psst. advertise the kinds of things you like to RP. be as broad as possible to attract the most variety of people)


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 25, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> (psst. advertise the kinds of things you like to RP. be as broad as possible to attract the most variety of people)



Done now


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 25, 2020)

And as seeing you have a few active at a time you should generally merge them all into one. Unless they are totally different like a open rp and then the ooc channel


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 25, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> And as seeing you have a few active at a time you should generally merge them all into one. Unless they are totally different like a open rp and then the ooc channel


I can't figure out how to get rid of the other one


----------



## Zenkiki (Oct 26, 2020)

You can't manually delete it. You would have to strike out everything then change the title to Delete and add a delete tag


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 26, 2020)

Zenkiki said:


> You can't manually delete it. You would have to strike out everything then change the title to Delete and add a delete tag


done now


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2020)

I’m in


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 26, 2020)

Universe said:


> I’m in



Cool I'll pm you when Im ready


----------



## Universe (Oct 26, 2020)

Ok


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Feb 4, 2021)

If your interested in NSFW/ kinks, let me know.  I'm open minded and kink friendly 

Just putting that out there.


----------

